# Best drugstore microdermbrasion product?



## Eunice (Jun 19, 2009)

What is everyone's opinion on this?

At the moment, I am not entirely sure...

But I think we can all agree that going to the derm is definitely better. Though, I am going to be living in a cardboard box an eating ants if I don't find an affordable home kit.


----------



## Karren (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm using L'oreal Revita something or other.... and it feels like it's working though my moster wrinkles are still there!! sigh....


----------



## Eunice (Jun 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm using L'oreal Revita something or other.... and it feels like it's working though my moster wrinkles are still there!! sigh....




What does everyone think about the Clarisonic skin care system?

Sephora: Clarisonic: Skin Care Brush &amp; Clarisonic Daily Cleanser at Sephora.com: Skincare Tools

My pores are so huggeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## rutiene (Jun 19, 2009)

I've heard very good things about Olay's Microdermabrasion system.


----------



## SalescoopSarah (Jun 26, 2009)

I say head over to the derm! My friend experimented with a self-microderm products from some line at Sephora, and it was absolutely horrific. She ended up with extremely sensitive skin that was overly aggravated. She used to have normal/oil skin but permanently ended up with sensitive/dry skin, yikes!


----------



## Smookynj (Jul 7, 2009)

I have sensetive skin and I use the one by Mary Kay. Like with all of their products a little goes a long way so it last a long time. If you use it and don't like it you can always return it for a full refund.


----------



## Andi (Jul 7, 2009)

first of all, microdermabrasion as in in office procedure wonÂ´t do anything for deep wrinkles. Fine lines, yes. It also helps with discoloration and evens out the skintone. But donÂ´t expect miracles from a drugstore product! Those products are seriously overrated, and most of them are just basic facial scrubs to get rid of some dead skin cells.

Now, I think L`OrealÂ´s Refinish Microdermabrasion shouldntÂ´be called microdermabrasion. The particles in it are way too soft to really exfoliate your skin. I like MAC`s Microfine Refinisher and especially Mary KayÂ´s microdermabrasion scrub much better because the particles are smaller and not that soft! If you have sensitive skin I wouldnÂ´t use any of those products though.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 9, 2009)

I use the Olay Microdermabrasion kit. I have very sensitive skin and have used it successfully for awhile now. I am really please with how smooth it makes my skin feel when I use it weekly. It was kind of strange to use at first. When you put the serum on it had a very odd warming feeling. I would definately recommend it though.


----------



## asisler (Jul 27, 2009)

There are some home retexturizing peels out there, too. Would that be better for the sensitive skin?


----------



## jodevizes (Jul 28, 2009)

I used to use apricot pits but I cannot for the life of me think of the name of it. Are you sure you don't need to exfoliate? Microdermabrasion seems quite drastic. If you want some more information on microdernabrasion look at this site they have lots of information on anti aging.

Be very careful though, this stuff is quite powerful.


----------



## Intobeauty (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't know but I regret using those that you have to rub real hard at...made my skin sag! Get something that doesn't need that harsh scrubbing.


----------



## jodevizes (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes I would take it easy as you can always redo it if you haven't taken enough off, but if you take too much off then you cannot put it back.

Best of luck sister.


----------

